
Ethereum miners are renting Boeing 747s to ship graphics cards - wslh
https://qz.com/1039809/amd-shares-are-soaring-ethereum-miners-are-renting-boeing-747s-to-ship-graphics-cards-to-mines/
======
pishpash
Can we discuss the negative externality that cryptominers are throwing off
into the world unchecked?

